# Anavar 50mg per day for 8 weeks, worth it?



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Cutting right now its going good but I wanted something to help me look a little better. Got 8 weeks worth of Anavar at 50 a day coming but from reading it seems it might be a waste of money if not running at 100?

I'm running var only and a nolva pct for 21 days after. First cycle been lifting 18 months 23 years old. Looking to cut and look better


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

It is pro chem. And now you mention it the guy said reviews were good and lab results.

Thanks for reply I reckon I'll go with 50 a day then. Also read the higher doses are better for bulks anyway


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

100mg day split is much better.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

From everything Iv read about var, it's best to dose at 80 or 100mg.

Saying that, most recommend dbol at 30-40mg a day and on 20mg ed I got more gains than I knew what to do with. Give it a shot and see. Personally I'd run a higher dose.


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Maybe start out at 50 and if I don't see gains up to 100 after 4 weeks?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Ripebear said:


> Cutting right now its going good but I wanted something to help me look a little better. Got 8 weeks worth of Anavar at 50 a day coming but from reading it seems it might be a waste of money if not running at 100?
> 
> I'm running var only and a nolva pct for 21 days after. First cycle been lifting 18 months 23 years old. Looking to cut and look better


IMO we all react differently to the drugs we take

You can either go with 50mg for 8 weeks and see how you get on but then again you might not want to waste the time and effort and just go to 100mg for the full 8 weeks


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

slam it in bro 100mg for 8 weeks should harded you up more then winny in IMHO and make you strong as fk.

if your bf isnt low enough then i wouldnt use it to get more cut mate. u will just get strength gains


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Seems general consensus is 100mg!


----------



## OliverJ (Mar 1, 2012)

Speaking from my own experience, my first cycle was pc var @50mg for 6 weeks. I would go for 100mg personally. I gained 3kg and lost bf%. All my lifts went up a decent amount too.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I used ROHM var 50mg/8 weeks for my first cycle (used to preserve muscle on diet) and was quite pleased looking back..I lost a stone of fat, gained strength and maintained all my muscle (which wasn't alot lol) also used t3 for the last 6 weeks every day going up to 100mcg/day and still kept all muscle.

If everything else is nailed, i reckon it's a good little way to dip ya toe in the water..

Good luck!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Currently doing 100mg, awesome IMO. Great strength gains whilst cutting


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Would you run anything with it to keep test levels up? Like HCG or Tribulus? Read it can shut you down pretty bad, plan on Nolva PCT after either way, will it be enough after?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

waste of time and an even bigger waste of time for a first cycle at 50mg

100mg minimum.


----------

